# Murrells inlet troubles



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

Been fishing murrells inlet hard these past three days. 6am-3pm. I'm enjoying the time in my boat but we are targeting flounder and not a single one is to be had. I'm fairly new to MI. Soaked shrimp the first day and mud minnows the next two. I'm just having troubles finding the flounder, only croaker and a lizard fish. Any tips on where I can spot good areas for flounder? I'm doing as much research as possible and everywhere I go it's a bust.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you trolling?
You need mullet. Much better than mud minnows


----------



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

No I am saving for a trolling motor now. I need a cast net as well. But we aren't even getting bites today. I don't think I'm in the right places


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

LoganC94 said:


> No I am saving for a trolling motor now. I need a cast net as well. But we aren't even getting bites today. I don't think I'm in the right places


Flounder probably are in deep holes where creeks congregate and the creek's themselves.
Trolling good way to find where they are


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If you can't troll you might be able to pick up some by anchoring at the jetty. I don't like mud minnows this time of year.


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

Might try drifting some. Poor man's trolling


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Flounder are ambush predators. Soaking will not really yield that much, regardless of which bait you do.
Cast and retrieve a carolina rig with mullet, or just a bucktail and a gulp. This will allow you to cover a lot more ground and find fish.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

Look for schools of finger mullet cast into them and slowly retrieve when you feel a bite almost stop I got 2 keepers yesterday 15in and 17in on finger mullet through the mouth and out the head or through the eyes good luck im out there almost every Monday I'll be there tomorrow in a old blue and white 14ft tri hull I stop at the little beach on the state park side a cast net stop and say hey I can point you to some spot


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I believe the water may still be a tad warm.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

When I'm in the boat on the inlet I like to throw either mullet on a Carolina rig or a bucktail+gulp. Don't spend a whole lot of time in one spot. If the flounder are there, they will eat.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

What drw1985 and Elgreco said. I throw a live finger mullet on a Carolina rig, #1 or #2 Eagle Claw LO42 Kahle, 12-15" leader and a 1 oz barrel or bullet sinker. cast behind the breakers and retrieve slowly. I also throw handtied bucktails with fly teasers. You can walk the beach and cover lots of territory this way. In the inlet target the points and boat docks. Flounder love to lie near a point, facing into the tide to ambush finger mullet, mud minnows, small spots, and menhaden. If you catch a bluefish slice it from the anus to the back of the pectoral fin, then cut 2 strips 1/2-1" thick about 4-6" long. Cast that and retrieve. Biggest flounder I've ever seen caught down there were caught on bluefish bellies.


----------

